# Never too old.



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I instruct mtb skills classes. Had a gal in this weeks "Foundations" class, age 70. Three other women were over 50 (not counting me) They all wanted to get confident on real trails. The 70 year old gal was strong and amazing.She really kicked some skills clinic booty.... I hope I can age that well.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

60 + are unbeatable, they do not need any GPS.
They have GBS, it means gros bon sens.
That is french for common sense.
I started at 58 learning slowly by myself.
A newbie is at a great place, so much room to grow.


----------



## sage1 (Jun 20, 2008)

My dad still mtbikes at 82 years old... but unfortunatly broke 3 ribs last week going over the bars. Rode several miles back to the car and drove himself to the hospital. While some may say hang it up he’ll be back on the bike in a couple of months.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

formica said:


> I instruct mtb skills classes. Had a gal in this weeks "Foundations" class, age 70. Three other women were over 50 (not counting me) They all wanted to get confident on real trails. The 70 year old gal was strong and amazing.She really kicked some skills clinic booty.... I hope I can age that well.


This in and of itself is awesome! There are many peeps out there that will be "Toys R Us" kids throughout their lives.

My aunt shot the rapids of the Colorado river through the Grand Canyon at 76 years young. How I might do at that age remains to be seen.

33red, 70+ give a middle finger salute to strava too!


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

sage1 said:


> My dad still mtbikes at 82 years old... but unfortunatly broke 3 ribs last week going over the bars. Rode several miles back to the car and drove himself to the hospital. While some may say hang it up he'll be back on the bike in a couple of months.


that is awesome !!! what a inspiration. I hope he heals fast and is back on the trail


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I met a cross country skier who was 103. He gave us a great legacy, building trails for decades. His nickname was Jackrabbit. That was 40 years ago. He died at 110 if i remember right.


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 15, 2018)

33red said:


> I met a cross country skier who was 103. He gave us a great legacy, building trails for decades. His nickname was Jackrabbit. That was 40 years ago. He died at 110 if i remember right.


Jackrabbit Johannsen?
http://laurentian.quebecheritageweb.com/article/herman-jackrabbit-smith-johannsen-1875-1987

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeph (Apr 3, 2008)

F'n awesome Formica. Good on you!!

Gonna be 60 next. Glad I can still do this. 

I might need to get serious about racing in the over 60's


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

70, on an old Stumpy (grip shift/v brakes) with the "picking a line and body position" trail skill: Never done much MTB before!!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/FyyAd9Ew5FE67UecA


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

The rule is just don't stop.

Me at 72 in a 24 hour solo race, no age classes, was nowhere near last. And I did it on a singlespeed.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Velobike said:


> The rule is just don't stop.
> 
> Me at 72 in a 24 hour solo race, no age classes, was nowhere near last. And I did it on a singlespeed.


Inspirational!

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Velobike said:


> The rule is just don't stop.
> 
> Me at 72 in a 24 hour solo race, no age classes, was nowhere near last. And I did it on a singlespeed.


This is so great! Thanks for posting!


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

33red said:


> I met a cross country skier who was 103. He gave us a great legacy, building trails for decades. His nickname was Jackrabbit. That was 40 years ago. He died at 110 if i remember right.


Herman Smith-Johannsen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herman_Smith-Johannsen


----------



## popsjr (Aug 20, 2018)

Great to hear that. I hurt or knotted up my rear back muscle above the buttock according to the Dr.. Been about two weeks I haven't ridden. Plan on starting up again in 2 or 3 days. I know at 55 I'm still got a long way to peddle. I think I was trying a little to hard on them torque demanding high gears on pavement thinking I could build up that muscle. So now I learned another lesson. Glad to see your still riding. Makes me keep on trying and trying for years to come.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

formica said:


> I instruct mtb skills classes. Had a gal in this weeks "Foundations" class, age 70. Three other women were over 50 (not counting me) They all wanted to get confident on real trails. The 70 year old gal was strong and amazing.She really kicked some skills clinic booty.... I hope I can age that well.


She is just lucky. It is not normal to be able to do high impact sports past 70. It is not a matter of "hanging in there", "don't stop", "have the right attitude". Sure, I know one guy that at 84 can windsurf for 3 hours straight. His brother is 75 and cannot really do much more than walking.

Over a population you can always find exceptions but the reality is that our bodies brake down. As a little un-scientific check just look at the age distribution for people on the fifty+ forum. 95% have ages under 70.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

How much of it is mindset? I believe mostly it is in one's mind as to how athletic they can be at a given age.

Are peeps over say, 65 taking chances? You bet they are! Older we are the longer the heal time from injury.
Some folks just don't wanna give up "living" due to age, provided they are still rather well in the fitness department.

Frankly, it is great to see older folks on the trails enjoying life at its best.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Davide said:


> She is just lucky. It is not normal to be able to do high impact sports past 70. It is not a matter of "hanging in there", "don't stop", "have the right attitude". Sure, I know one guy that at 84 can windsurf for 3 hours straight. His brother is 75 and cannot really do much more than walking.
> 
> Over a population you can always find exceptions but the reality is that our bodies brake down. As a little un-scientific check just look at the age distribution for people on the fifty+ forum. 95% have ages under 70.


Over 70 guys have a ratio of 3 woman-1 so they are not on this site period. I see them out there.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Ah well, feeling old this week.

Was racing in the WEMBO 24 Hour World Solo Championship at Ft William at the weekend and managed to clobber my knee. Sheets of blood from 2 long gashes, but worst was the whack on my knee which was painful and stiff. And that was the end of my race, which is frustrating because I was being careful and operating at a comfortable all day/night pace and bang on schedule.

OK now - going out on bike tomorrow but will be careful to not open up knee again.

Congratulations to Dennis Maggus who took out the 60+ class and also on that podium Kern Reynolds and Gregor Grant.

Still came in ahead of a few younger riders (they'd have to be younger, I was oldest there  ) and even beat one of the elite riders (he must have been struck by lightning or something though).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

What a stud!

Alf - The 82 Year Old Cancer Survivor Who Still Rides


----------

